# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  tuyển kỹ thuật viên massage phục vụ tận nơi

## boymassage

Các bạn muốn làm thêm công việc *massage gay* để có thêm thu nhập". Để trở thành kỹ thuật viên massage, những người này sẽ xin vào các trọng điểm massage hoặc tự trau dồi "ngón nghề" bằng cách học hỏi từ người đi trước.Cần trang bị kỹ thuật massage không cần quá tốt mà chỉ cần có ngoại hình tốt, nồng nhiệt, biết cách đáp ứng nhu cầu của khách hàng là được.

 Thu nhập cũng khá, nhiều khi khách thấy thích còn "bo" thêm".  Nhiều kỹ thuật viên massage dành cho người đồng tính có thể sống thoải mái bằng nghề này dưới sự bảo bọc của các đại gia đồng giới, thích của lạ. Họ từ chỗ kỹ thuật viên massage trở thành bạn thân, bạn tình của khách hàng, có thể đi mua sắm, du lịch,... bằng túi tiền của khách hàng.

 Vì sao bạn nên đi làm massage ? Sự hấp dẫn từ thu nhập, được thỏa mãn nhu cầu, *dịch vụ massage* dành cho người đồng tính tại nhà không ngừng lôi cuốn giới trẻ dự và phát triển một cách rần rộ. Dịch vụ được cho là lành mạnh, đáp ứng những mong chờ, thỏa mãn nỗi trống vắng của người đồng tính, 90% khách hàng có nhu cầu... phê chuẩn các trang mạng *trai bao có hình*, người có nhu cầu có thể chủ động tuyển lựa kỹ thuật viên từ những thông báo công khai từ ngoại hình đến loại hình dịch vụ, giá cả. Đánh vào nhu cầu trên của "thượng đế", những cá nhân, tổ chức kinh dinh loại hình dịch vụ trên mau chóng tìm cách thu lượm, mời gọi thành viên bổ sung nguồn nhân công phục vụ khách hàng. Những viên chức mới này sẽ được đào tạo một khóa kỹ thuật massage cấp tốc theo kiểu "nghề dạy nghề".

  với bạn là viên chức *massage boy* trẻ đẹp từ 17 - 25 tuổi, dịch vụ sạch sẽ, kín đáo, an toàn". Phần lớn cá nhân hoạt động loại hình dịch vụ này là đồng tính nam . ngoại giả còn có các massage boy sv, những người lao động phổ quát, thậm chí là nhân viên massage của nhiều cơ sở massage chuyên nghiệp muốn có thêm thu nhập.

  "Làm cái này an toàn và dễ nhận được sự đồng cảm, tôn trọng của khách hàng, tầng lớp hơn... không ai lại muốn chường mặt ra giữa đường mà bắt khách cả. Khách cũng vậy, không phải ai cũng đủ tự tin ra đường gọi mình đi khách sạn. Nên hoạt động kiểu này vừa kín đáo, vừa có được sự quý trọng của khách, Theo đó, những hoạt động giữa các thành viên trong cộng đồng giới tính thứ 3 lặng thầm diễn ra trong *dịch vụ massage* trong website : callboyvn.net có nhiều cộng đồng như : boy sài gòn, boy hà nội, boy đà nẵng , *tim trai bao vung tau* ,boy cần thơ, boy nha trang....

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

